# 95% music receiver advice



## wasser (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm looking for recommendations on the purchase of a receiver. It'll be for 95% stereo music and 5% movies. I'd like the ability to stream out the same source to at least one other zone. 

Details:

Room: 18' x 24.5'
Speakers: 5.1 - Planning on Chane Arx 5 fronts, Arx 2 center, and Arx 1 surrounds. I plan to use an existing and wholly inadequate subwoofer until I figure out a possible dual DIY solution.
Budget: up to about ~$1000

With the speakers I plan to use not even available yet, I can easily wait a few months for the new hardware releases.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

If you're planning on an AVR for about $1000 I don't think there will be much difference. Pioneer, Onkyo, Yamaha, Denon and Marantz, all should all be able to do what you want. The biggest differences will be in the feature set ie; Audyssy, Air Play, Ethernet, RS232, Bluetooth, Sirius/XM radio etc. etc. 

Any features you want or need other than a second zone?


----------



## wasser (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd like to stream to it from ethernet. I've got a wired plug right where the receiver will be located. I don't need wifi or bluetooth, but would like to use android apps to control the receiver as much as possible. Can these apps be used through a router instead of wifi/bluetooth direct?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

wasser said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on the purchase of a receiver. It'll be for 95% stereo music and 5% movies. I'd like the ability to stream out the same source to at least one other zone.
> 
> Details:
> 
> ...


Receiver choices are not driven by room size (room drives speaker choice though), music/movie application, and very little by speaker choice. It's mostly about features, build quality, warranty and price (not in that order). All AVRs under $1000 have reasonable music-specific features, and can drive all but the most ornery speaker load. AVR power output varies somewhat, but the difference between models in that price range never affects maximum volume noticeably. 

For streaming to more than one zone, you have to dig into the manuals a bit. Some AVRs cannot stream digital sources to a second zone at all, only analog ones. Others can stream digital sources to a second zone, but only if that same source is selected for the main zone too. And, at the top end, fully independant streaming to two zones. 

In a few months there will be many new AVR models. We don't have full feature sets on those yet, so if that's your purchase window, not much we can say right now. There are some deals on outgoing models now, if budget were a concern, an earlier purchase might save you quite a bit.

I recommend the Denon line to our customers, so long as you stay in the mid to high end units, but have also been quite impressed with Pioneer, and have installed them as well. I shy away from Onkyo, they pack in a great feature set and economize on build, though many are happy. All three of those manufacturers are due out with new models, Denon has started already. Deals on outgoing Denons can be had, look at the X series, probably X4000 which can play out all sources to all zones (3) independently. Denon Outlet has them for $849, which is pretty much a steal. The Outlet sells refurbs and close-outs with as-new warranty.


----------



## wasser (Nov 29, 2010)

gazoink said:


> For streaming to more than one zone, you have to dig into the manuals a bit. Some AVRs cannot stream digital sources to a second zone at all, only analog ones. Others can stream digital sources to a second zone, but only if that same source is selected for the main zone too. And, at the top end, fully independant streaming to two zones.


Is there a concern for a delay between simultaneous output of a single source to multiple zones over digital? If so, is there a built-in way to compensate the delay? With my setup I can utilize either digital (optical) or analog for zone 2.



gazoink said:


> In a few months there will be many new AVR models. We don't have full feature sets on those yet, so if that's your purchase window, not much we can say right now. There are some deals on outgoing models now, if budget were a concern, an earlier purchase might save you quite a bit.


That's part of what I'm trying to figure out right now. I haven't upgraded anything in nearly a decade and I find myself drowning in all the new learning about all the features and capabilities. 



gazoink said:


> I recommend the Denon line to our customers, so long as you stay in the mid to high end units, but have also been quite impressed with Pioneer, and have installed them as well. I shy away from Onkyo, they pack in a great feature set and economize on build, though many are happy. All three of those manufacturers are due out with new models, Denon has started already. Deals on outgoing Denons can be had, look at the X series, probably X4000 which can play out all sources to all zones (3) independently. Denon Outlet has them for $849, which is pretty much a steal. The Outlet sells refurbs and close-outs with as-new warranty.


Thanks for the heads up about Denon Outlet. I've been eying the refurbs at AC4L, but it's good to know there is another source.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Look at the Yamaha rx-a830 or higher. Party mode will eliminate your issues with time delay between zones and they will accept a digital source for zone2. 

App control is mostly okay but you still may find it cumbersome as those apps won't control peripheral devices like a cd changer or cable box.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm also partial to Denon and think the X4000 would be a very good receiver. I'd also suggest you take a good look at the Yamaha Aventage RX-A3010 or RX-A3020 from Accessories4less, great deals on feature rich receivers. Either will do what you want and then some.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

A do like what Yamaha does. The only thing that keeps me from an equal recommendation with Denon is their lack of Audyssey. The X4000 has Audyssey "Platinum", XT32 with EQ for two subs...pretty much unbeatable.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

wasser said:


> Is there a concern for a delay between simultaneous output of a single source to multiple zones over digital?


 No, there's no delay between zones played from the same source.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

While I have had my Yammy for 20+ years without a hint of problem, I'm gonna go with gazoink on the Denon due to Audyssey Platinum. Remember that A4Less has the $50/5 year "add on" warranty which seals the deal for me. Enjoy those Arx's!


----------

